# So After 2 years ive finally remember i needed to put up a website :0



## gsilbers (Oct 15, 2011)

just trying it out. 
all graphics done by me  
which i almost never do. 
anyways here it is:

http://gmos.co/


also, do u think i may have too many examples? 

thx 4 lookin


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 20, 2011)

do'h! 
forgot to add an IMDB link.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Gsilbers, 
The graphics is artistic. "About" page, maybe you should put there.
And what a coincidence, early in this month I also made a new website *LoL.
Congratulation for your new website.

Best,


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks!

my "about" is too boring. Berklee>ghostwrite/synth programming/music library stuff>work day job in post


----------



## Daniel (Oct 21, 2011)

Are you kidding me? Berklee College of Music is one of the top College in the world. I hope I can enter Berklee. Your experience in this music world maybe 1000 times better than mine & others. 
Don't forget to put your website into your signature in this forum 

Best,


----------



## ricother (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, I would not call that CV "boring". And a lot of IMDB references...

Maybe it's my setup, but in the main page I have to scroll down a bit to see the whole graphic.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 29, 2011)

i really enjoyed the music on your site....nicely done.

I'd edit the IMDB page if possible so its a bit more meat than potatoes.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 29, 2011)

:lol: thanks guys. 

i didnt know u could edit the imdb page. cool, ill do that.


----------



## poseur (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah, i think there should be something more about you,
the person / the composer.

then again:
i haven't updated my website in..... almost..... 5 years;
pretty much since we built it.

so, who is me to talk?
no-one!

8-)

still, even so:
i like to read about people, see how they present themselves,
what they say about their own selves,
external reviews & etc etc etc.


----------

